# Streaming classical



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I was wondering if there were any other streaming websites like Medici.tv?


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Digital Concert Hall


----------



## Cajonera (Nov 9, 2013)

Digital Concert Hall is awesome


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's a free service. All you have to do is register to be able to watch.

http://www.classiclive.com/default.aspx

Kevin


----------

